# Absicherung mit MSS



## RobRoy94 (22 März 2006)

Moin!
Ich muss in einem Schaltschrank einen Trenntrafo primärseitig absichern.
Ich habe schon oft gesehen dass es mit MSS gemacht wird.
Meine Frage:
In welchen Fällen sichert man mit MSS und wann mit Sicherungen ab?


----------



## Peter31 (22 März 2006)

Mit dem Motorschutzschalter kann der Strom genau eingestellt werden. Mit den Sicherungen ist man etwas eingeschränkt. => Stufen der Sicherungen 1A-2A-4A-6A-10A-16A-20A-25A-35A.........
lg


----------



## Oberchefe (22 März 2006)

Die Jungs über dem Teich tun sich mit MSS manchmal etwas schwer, die sehen lieber Sicherungen (natürlich keine Neozed, irgendwelche von Gould bspw.). Sicherungen haben öfters ein höheres Kurzschlußstromvermögen, da kommt's drauf an was als Vorsicherung eingesetzt wird.


----------



## lefrog (3 April 2006)

Hallo!

Ich setze generell für Transformatoren die passenden Tranfsormatoren-Schutzschalter von Möller ein. 
Bei denen ist der Kurzschlussauslöser ein kleinwenig "träger" als bei den Motorschutzschaltern gleicher Baugröße. Ich denke das dieses mit dem Einschaltstrom zu tun hat. 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Unreal (6 April 2006)

Servus,

Wir setzen grösstenteils LS in der Abschaltcharakteristik D als
Primärabsicherung für Trafos ein. Nachteilig sind halt die grösseren
Abstufungen, wie schon erwähnt. Je nach Gegebenheit werden 
Anlagenteile oder best. Abzweige zu Gruppen zusammengefasst und mit 
NH-Sicherungen (wegen grösseren Kurzschlußstrom-Ausschaltvermögen)
vorgesichert.

Mfg Unreal


----------

